# Oh the joys of smooooth wood



## GaryK

Great review Bill. I have been thinking about one.


----------



## Grumpy

Nice tool Bill, thanks for the insight.


----------



## rikkor

Like you, I rethought everything after buying a high-end block plane. Thanks for the review, I think this guy just made my "must-have" list.


----------



## gizmodyne

Interesting. Thanks for the review.

So the purpose of the smoothing plane is prep for finish?


----------



## Betsy

Bill - I'm considering which plane to get for my hand tools class coming up in May. I'm not sure what the difference is between this plane and this one http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=46294&cat=1,41182,41187&ap=1 - aside from the obvious looks. What is the advantage of one over the other? Do you know?


----------



## alindobra

Cajunpen,

One of the things I was saying in postings on old handplanes is that a new Veritas plane puts to shame most old handplanes, even if restored carefully. My first Veritas handplane (the #7) cured me of old plane restoration and helped me focus my attention to woodworking. It seems that you are roughly of the same opinion.

Alin


----------



## jcees

Betsy, the one you give the link for is a standard 45 degree bed angle while the one reviewed is a low bed angle version meant primarily for tricky woods. Both are fine tools.

always,
J.C.


----------



## sbryan55

Hi Bill,

Thanks for the review. I have been looking to improve my plane selection, currently I have a #5 and a #8, that were my father's. Until I started seeing some of these posts they largely sat in my shop unused and unappreciated. Now I am beginning to see the value in using planes like these. This and a scrub plane are on my wish list.

Thanks, not only for the review, but for enlightening me as well.


----------



## OttawaP

One big advantage of the LV bevel up planes is that you can interchange the three blades they offer in the three bevel up planes they offer. I own the amazing LV bu jackplane with all three blades. My next purchase may be the smoothing plane (-minus the blade). With the three blades you pretty have all woods and grains taken care.


----------



## seanc

I realize this is an old review, but can you smooth with bevel up plane without creating tracks? I understand that this would require a camber but is that difficult to obtain without a grinder (water stones) ?

Thanks


----------

